
The Tech Model Railroad Club (2014) - fossuser
https://backchannel.com/the-tech-model-railroad-club-3b06a3163563?gi=b1c591909b2b#.c75txj4dm
======
sokoloff
I miss Eli's salvage shop. I seem to recall that it closed shortly after I
graduated and was a treasure trove of random electronic and mechanical crap. I
suspect the land underneath it quickly became far more valuable the stuff
inside it.

I just found another branch of Eli's business that's still open. I may have to
check it out and see if they're anything like what I remember.

~~~
baking
I recently started driving down Hampshire street on a regular basis and saw
the old store front is now a fitness studio, but Eli's changed its business
model in the 80's and still exists next door selling second-hand equipment.
Just no more digging through the junk for half-used reels of components.

Now do you remember going down to Camp Myles Standish in Taunton for the old
military surplus electronics. That was always the real treat.

------
aap_
I found the chapters about the MIT hacker culture in Levy's book (from which
the article is an excerpt) very inspiring and fascinating. Every programmer
should read them.

